# What things do you think you will be able to do as a mayor?



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

Evicting villagers from your town.

Collecting taxes.

placing new building/items in your town.

Acepting or declining villagers that want to come into your town.

Helping bussiness.

Expanding your mayorship to other towns/places.


----------



## Wubajub (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha, taxes I like but I'm not sure Nintendo would give you complete control when it comes to managing villagers exiting and leaving town. The rest of the ideas are brilliant however!


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2012)

Nintendo has confirmed that you can choose who you want to move into your town, or rather, accept villagers request or something... WHATEVER!


----------



## Wubajub (Mar 24, 2012)

Kip said:


> Nintendo has confirmed that you can choose who you want to move into your town, or rather, accept villagers request or something... WHATEVER!



I'm glad to hear it. I always got the ugliest animals in my towns like Elise... EWWW


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2012)

Kip said:


> Nintendo has confirmed that you can choose who you want to move into your town, or rather, accept villagers request or something... WHATEVER!



source?


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> source?



Ummm i forgot where i read it... lemme go see...

9 mins later

FOUND IT!! finally, it was on Jeremy and Socks video, at least i think that's who it is but here, read the description 





Description

What it says:
For years we've toiled on the bottom rung of the hierarchy. Never again! Animal Crossing 3DS revolves around your stint as Mayor. Hear that Nook? We ain't crossing your palm with a single stinking bell. In fact, we're imposing a racoon tax. Failure to pay will result in banishment to Boondox. It's good to be the mayor. Imagine dictating who could live in your village, or scheduling your own festivals. After three relatively samey experiences, the 3DS version promises much needed innovation.

What Tortimer is holding:
Mayoral decree #1: All animals aged 21 and above will report to the Carousel for Renewal.

What Blathers is holding:
Mayoral decree #2: Blathers will desist from telling boring anecdotes about his childhood.

NEW INFO: If this image is real, then that means as mayor, we will be able to choose our neighbors and schedule our own festivals/holidays! It also promises that this is not another remake of the past three games!

UPDATE: This information is﻿ confirmed in the UK Official Nintendo Magazine. While the magazine is official, its credebility isn't exactly golden.

View and read the full image here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?60658-Unofficial-AC-3DS-Informat...


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2012)

Alrighty, thanks, I'll add that to moi thread.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope you can hire someone to pick all the weeds in your town if you ot alot of them.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 25, 2012)

For me, I'd like to see more freedom to change the landscape of your town. (of course) In City Folk you needed hacks to do that, but in AC:3DS, you should be able to change things in your town, just like in reality. Move buildings, create gardens, forests, anything you want!


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2012)

@Keenan: Yeah i hope they'll make it so you're able to move all/most of the buildings!


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 26, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> I hope you can hire someone to pick all the weeds in your town if you ot alot of them.



Those are some great ideas


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually enjoy picking weeds, but it would be good if they made it so the villagers could pick weeds if you let them


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

or even better, if you could hire someone to water your flowers for you! Oh man, that would be a lifesaver.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2012)

No i think that would be boring, flowers die because they get used for perfect town, which gives you the golden can, having people take care of them would make the golden can too easy to get, which IMO is the most rewarding gold tool in the game


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No i think that would be boring, flowers die because they get used for perfect town, which gives you the golden can, having people take care of them would make the golden can too easy to get, which IMO is the most rewarding gold tool in the game



Maybe it could be added after you get the gold can. It was just depressing when I had pretty flowers all over my town and I don't play for a while and I come back to find that all my flowers died.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, I like that idea now haha


----------



## Kip (Mar 27, 2012)

My town was full of hybrids that i grew for a year straight, then my game broke and have no idea what my town looks like.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 8, 2012)

I think hiring someone to do stuff is a good idea.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

Again, i've never really liked the "lets get someone else to play the game for me" idea


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it would be cool to be able to customize the island to maybe add a little drink shack (don't know what else to call those things) or pool. I think I'd probably want Tortimer there though kinda as if he was on vacation and he could give you mayoral tips.


----------



## unique (Jun 11, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> I think it would be cool to be able to customize the island to maybe add a little drink shack (don't know what else to call those things) or pool. I think I'd probably want Tortimer there though kinda as if he was on vacation and he could give you mayoral tips.



i don't think the island can be customized to that extent, i mean you're the mayor of the town not the island unless it's also part of the town as well then maybe. As for tortimer, i don't care if he's taking a vacation on the island or retired and living as a villager. As long as he is in the game i am happy


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 11, 2012)

unique said:


> i don't think the island can be customized to that extent, i mean you're the mayor of the town not the island unless it's also part of the town as well then maybe. As for tortimer, i don't care if he's taking a vacation on the island or retired and living as a villager. As long as he is in the game i am happy



I'm all for that.. I don't want Tortimer to just disappear, or worse, be dead D: . As long as he's involved somehow.

Also, I'm probably a little to excited about being able to place lamps and benches and such. I can just tell its going to take me hours and hours to choose were to put my house, and other buildings for that matter haha


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 11, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> Evicting villagers from your town.
> Collecting taxes.
> Acepting or declining villagers that want to come into your town.



I have to agree 100% with these  and "Collecting taxes" *>:]*
________________________________________________________________________________

If I was mayor. Here would be some of my promises >:]

"As mayor I promise to ban all neighbors with peppy, whining, angry, and bratty attitudes from this town"

"As mayor I promise to rid the town from Resetti's  evil rain of terror. Henceforth, this shall be know as the _*No Mole Movement*_"

"As mayor I promise to reduce taxes by 99%. Villagers will now be required to pay the minimum of 111 bells per day."


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 11, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I have to agree 100% with these  and "Collecting taxes" *>:]*
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> If I was mayor. Here would be some of my promises >:]
> ...



Your going to turn into some crazy dictator aren't you xD


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 11, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Your going to turn into some crazy dictator aren't you xD



You gotta admit, the _No Mole Movement_ has to account for something


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2012)

traceguy said:


> You gotta admit, the _No Mole Movement_ has to account for something



no it doesnt really x)

haha


----------



## candycornbuddy (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh yes.. now I will finally not get Truffles or Lambchop!! HOORAY!


----------



## candycornbuddy (Jun 18, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> I think it would be cool to be able to customize the island to maybe add a little drink shack (don't know what else to call those things) or pool. I think I'd probably want Tortimer there though kinda as if he was on vacation and he could give you mayoral tips.




Good idea!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 18, 2012)

Truth be told, one of the best things I can see myself doing As the mayor _(and I hope it's possible) _ is hosting some kind of event every 3-5 weeks.


----------



## unique (Jun 19, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Truth be told, one of the best things I can see myself doing As the mayor _(and I hope it's possible) _ is hosting some kind of event every 3-5 weeks.



same here, i'm looking forward to editing events like fishing tourney, flea market, bug off to a date that actually suits me.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 19, 2012)

unique said:


> same here, i'm looking forward to editing events like fishing tourney, flea market, bug off to a date that actually suits me.




That actually sounds awesome.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to host parties and huge cultural holidays, and if the Bell Shrine is in, I'll do something huge for that and the water stuff.


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 19, 2012)

I wanna be able to host Birthday Parties for villagers (or me, of course.  ) It might be possible since more than one villager can be in a house now.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 19, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> That actually sounds awesome.



Building on top of what was said. It be cool if we had the ability to implement fireworks in our custom events :0 That would be epic!


----------



## Keenan (Jun 19, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Building on top of what was said. It be cool if we had the ability to implement fireworks in our custom events :0 That would be epic!


That might be cool, but I feel that fireworks should stay confined to the fourth of July and the summer. It wouldn't make sense to have fireworks at most other holidays.

I hope to be able to lay stone paths, like the ones around the town hall and Nook's, all around town. This way, animal tracks won't be a problem, and you won't have to put down patterns, which in my opinion don't look very good.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 19, 2012)

I want a boatload of outdoor furniture. That would make me happy.


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I want a boatload of outdoor furniture. That would make me happy.



yeah, i'm hoping theres more than what we've seen


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I want a boatload of outdoor furniture. That would make me happy.


I am not sure I really want that much outdoor furniture since I am not really for industrializing the town, I like it more country like.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I am not sure I really want that much outdoor furniture since I am not really for industrializing the town, I like it more country like.



Industrializing? I'm sure the outdoor furniture isn't going to be chimneys or anything its probably all benches and flower boxes


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 20, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Industrializing? I'm sure the outdoor furniture isn't going to be chimneys or anything its probably all benches and flower boxes



Yeah. I want stuff like a picnic table, maybe sprinklers, hammocks, campfires.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 20, 2012)

Keenan said:


> That might be cool, but I feel that fireworks should stay confined to the fourth of July and the summer. It wouldn't make sense to have fireworks at most other holidays.



Umm what? Fireworks are not limited to just 4th of July... Like HELLO!!!!! 

Fireworks are for celebration.... Did you know that?

If I want to celebrate some kind of party or event, then by golly I'm gonna have fireworks.

And FYI, New Years eve Event had fireworks.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Umm what? Fireworks are not limited to just 4th of July... Like HELLO!!!!!
> 
> Fireworks are for celebration.... Did you know that?
> 
> ...



Well fireworks are actually illegal except on events like new years and july fourth. I would like fireworks on the less celebrates holidays though


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well fireworks are actually illegal except on events like new years and july fourth. I would like fireworks on the less celebrates holidays though



Well not really, well at least not in the UK and USA (Under Federal Law, so states and towns may have ban them. From my knowledge at least). Here in The UK they are not allowed to be set off after like 11:30 pm and you have to have a license to hold events that will use them.

Besides this is Animal Crossing they are not going to not have them because of 1 or 2 countries


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well fireworks are actually illegal except on events like new years and july fourth.h



Hmm, I knew about this a little, just not the full extent :/

However, in a small town/village not run by the government, it would be perfectly legal is the mayor allows it


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Hmm, I knew about this a little, just not the full extent :/
> 
> However, in a small town/village not run by the government, it would be perfectly legal is the mayor allows it



Lol yeah just saying fireworks shouldn't be used on every holiday then it would get soooo boring seeing them


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Lol yeah just saying fireworks shouldn't be used on every holiday then it would get soooo boring seeing them


People were saying they would like the option of using them for events not they would be in every event


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> People were saying they would like the option of using them for events not they would be in every event



That would be fine. I wonder I'd you can look up at the sky in this one I am still unsure if the character will be seen on the top or bottom screen  I prefer the bottom but it's not in 3d though.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That would be fine. I wonder I'd you can look up at the sky in this one I am still unsure if the character will be seen on the top or bottom screen  I prefer the bottom but it's not in 3d though.



The trailer is 3D (On 3DS' Of Course) and they wouldn't release a game for a 3D console without the 3D so its certainly Top screen probably menu and inventory on the bottom


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> The trailer is 3D (On 3DS' Of Course) and they wouldn't release a game for a 3D console without the 3D so its certainly Top screen probably menu and inventory on the bottom



It could be like wild world though where the sky is at top and when u go into your pockets your characterizes to the tips screen so then it would be theee d


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It could be like wild world though where the sky is at top and when u go into your pockets your characterizes to the tips screen so then it would be theee d



No, the character will be on the top screen for most of the game. The trailers are the same aspect ratio of the top screen. If the character was on the bottom like WW, the trailers would be 4:3 most likely.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> No, the character will be on the top screen for most of the game. The trailers are the same aspect ratio of the top screen. If the character was on the bottom like WW, the trailers would be 4:3 most likely.



Yeah that's true but then what would take up the bottom screen? I guess the inventory could but that just be extremely weird I don't even plan on using 3d that often for this game anyways.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Yeah. I want stuff like a picnic table, maybe sprinklers, hammocks, campfires.





traceguy said:


> Umm what? Fireworks are not limited to just 4th of July... Like HELLO!!!!!
> 
> Fireworks are for celebration.... Did you know that?
> 
> ...


no need to flame. calm down



Superpenguin said:


> Well fireworks are actually illegal except on events like new years and july fourth. I would like fireworks on the less celebrates holidays though


i lol'd



Superpenguin said:


> It could be like wild world though where the sky is at top and when u go into your pockets your characterizes to the tips screen so then it would be theee d


no play on the top screen, and inventory on the bottom screen.



Superpenguin said:


> Yeah that's true but then what would take up the bottom screen? I guess the inventory could but that just be extremely weird I don't even plan on using 3d that often for this game anyways.


as above


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah now thinking about the inventory on the bottom I like it except for when you pick something up it would just appear there, how would that work?


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

we dont know


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone else think that you can only place town decor on the mud areas?


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Does anyone else think that you can only place town decor on the mud areas?



Why would you think that?


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 22, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Why would you think that?



Wondering the same thing..


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Well after watching the japanese trailer and the breakdown it looks like you can place solar panels as well as benches, lamposts, clockposts. Also I think you can place those things that hold up what look like grapes because later in the video after you see it for the first time you can see another behind a player's house. Also like the guy in the breakdown video said it looks like you could customize shops color because I don't think they would make the cafe pink.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

It is not even known for a fact that was a cafe.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It is not even known for a fact that was a cafe.



yes I'm with you here.

I do think it is the cafe though,
but we don't know 100% so i'm taking it with a grain of salt


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Has there been any sightings of the museum yet either? I mean there is noun to be one, but I don't know


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

It should return, but no sign of it yet


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 23, 2012)

It is starting to scare me since it is not there. But at least we have more info. Yes, I had to do this because someone dared me to. I feel like a jerk for doing this.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

It's Animal Crossing. It's been in every game since GC/Forest+. Just because they don't show something doesn't mean it's not there.

That's like saying Link won't have a shield in the next game because in the trailers he doesn't have one. You have to use common sense with things like this.

Seriously.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> It's Animal Crossing. It's been in every game since GC/Forest+. Just because they don't show something doesn't mean it's not there.
> 
> That's like saying Link won't have a shield in the next game because in the trailers he doesn't have one. You have to use common sense with things like this.
> 
> Seriously.



Oh please, and all of you are saying 2013 is the NA release date when it is obviously a 2012.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh please, and all of you are saying 2013 is the NA release date when it is obviously a 2012.



It's not obvious at all. I thought it would be 2012 until they neglected it at the ND. NoA has not mentioned it a single time this year. It's possible, but I doubt we will get it this year.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

It's always released within the week of Japan. I know you run up other games which weren't the same case. However those aren't animal crossing games, animal crossing games have always followed te same pattrrn


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh please, and all of you are saying 2013 is the NA release date when it is obviously a 2012.



No need to be like that. I actually said it could possibly be released this Winter.
And that has nothing to do with the game itself.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok I over reacted and I apologize for that. Also the news board is outside the train station now and not town hall


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

It's okay, no problem! 
And I noticed. They actually haven't even showed Town Hall (Or whatever it is in this game) yet. Or 
Booker and Copper, maybe they run the Police Station again?
They didn't say where you do your mayor stuff yet either. And where the Housing Agency, with Tom Nook?!


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't wait for the explosion of your grabbing hands when that game is released. *Sigh*... Well the site will be bombarded when that happens


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> It's okay, no problem!
> And I noticed. They actually haven't even showed Town Hall (Or whatever it is in this game) yet. Or
> Booker and Copper, maybe they run the Police Station again?
> They didn't say where you do your mayor stuff yet either. And where the Housing Agency, with Tom Nook?!



I wouldn't be surprised if booker and copper were removed from the game completely, I hope they run te police station again, but there is no need for them anymore, at least not both of them but they come as a group. And I assume your office is at Least connected to town hall in some way, but there's just no pictures yet. Oh and Tom Nook Is probably by the treet house homes.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh please, and all of you are saying 2013 is the NA release date when it is obviously a 2012.


ummm what. there's no confirmation what so ever on a NA release date



JabuJabule said:


> It's okay, no problem!
> And I noticed. They actually haven't even showed Town Hall (Or whatever it is in this game) yet. Or
> Booker and Copper, maybe they run the Police Station again?
> They didn't say where you do your mayor stuff yet either. And where the Housing Agency, with Tom Nook?!


Isn't the town hall that brown building?
Nook was shown in a previous trailer so thats probs why they didnt show him in this one



Rover AC said:


> I can't wait for the explosion of your grabbing hands when that game is released. *Sigh*... Well the site will be bombarded when that happens


either, I remember they days in late '08 and early '09 oh how good these forums were back then


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ummm what. there's no confirmation what so ever on a NA release date



Oh I know, I just got so over reacted at that time, I apologize.

What brown building do you mean? if you mean the one that you stand outside of and meet the 4 characters, that's the train station.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Isn't the town hall that brown building?



I don't think so. I'm pretty sure that's the Train Station. I really doubt they could fit an entire town hall into a small station, where the train would be.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

I think the town Hall was part of that one clock tower building we saw in one of those earlier pictures, I could be wrong though.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

SuperPenguin, get a picture. I think I remember that.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> SuperPenguin, get a picture. I think I remember that.



Sorry, I don't how to, I just joined 3 days ago.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

What? Just go find the picture or video online and post it. .__.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Judging from the size of it...it looks like a town decoration! And a beautiful one at that! 
You can kind of see that it's sitting on the ground, only that it's near the top so it looks farther away when it's not.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can also see the clock tower in the trailer when it shows the 3rd house example


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought this was the town hall.
Either way, one will probs be the mayors office, the other the town hall

this is probs the entrance/exit to the train station though


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Judging from the size of it...it looks like a town decoration! And a beautiful one at that!
> You can kind of see that it's sitting on the ground, only that it's near the top so it looks farther away when it's not.



omg it DOES look like a town decoration now that you mention it, it IS sitting on the ground.



X66x66 said:


> You can also see the clock tower in the trailer when it shows the 3rd house example


Yeah I noticed it too, makes me now believe it really IS a town decoration, a nice one at that.



Bidoof said:


> I thought this was the town hall.
> Either way, one will probs be the mayors office, the other the town hall



This is the Train Station you go inside it to board the train.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah i edited my post before haha


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

oh haha didn't see that, sorry. Oh and you know that fountain in the new trailer, I don't know if there has been much discussion about it, but I think it is just a town decoration, not a big fancy fountain.


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS (Jun 23, 2012)

hi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 24, 2012)

AnimalCrossing3DS said:


> hi!!!!!!!!!!!



Seriously? Why don't you just make a useful post?


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, not sure if this have been said, but I will say it anyway: I think when you are in the office and you speak to Shizu, she says: how can I help you? And then a list of options pop up with things like: add building/decoration, villager's requests/praises/complaints and town rating. (Or a name like that). If you click the add decoration option, a menu pops up and you choose what you would like to add: for example: a bench. Then you go outside with Shizu following you until you found a spot to put your bench. If you click Town Rating, maybe this is something to do with the perfect town and you go outside (she rates it first), following Shizu, where she points out the places in town that needs improving. What do you think?

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I thought this was the town hall.
> Either way, one will probs be the mayors office, the other the town hall
> 
> this is probs the entrance/exit to the train station though



Hi Bidoof. I am pretty sure that is the train station, because at the start the train stops beside it, then you are in the train station with Porter the Monkey and when you leave the train station, then you are surrounded with villagers and Shizu. I got to say... Why does it have to look so familiar, but remember ages ago with the couple of pictures we got from Nintendo Direct? Well behind the girl with the coffee is what looks like a really weird clock tower - the new town hall? Is it customisable? I think the mayor office would be inside the town hall, for that was where Tortimer always went to 'work' (more like sleeping).


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

sounds alright


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Either way, one will probs be the mayors office, the other the town hall



and why wouldn't the mayors office be INSIDE the town hall? A separate building for the mayor would just be a waste of space.



Cherrypie said:


> I think the mayor office would be inside the town hall, for that was where Tortimer always went to 'work' (more like sleeping).



exactly


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

unique said:


> and why wouldn't the mayors office be INSIDE the town hall? A separate building for the mayor would just be a waste of space.



never thought of this lol.

This will probs be the case haha


----------



## Alex79 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Sorry, not sure if this have been said, but I will say it anyway: I think when you are in the office and you speak to Shizu, she says: how can I help you? And then a list of options pop up with things like: add building/decoration, villager's requests/praises/complaints and town rating. (Or a name like that). If you click the add decoration option, a menu pops up and you choose what you would like to add: for example: a bench. Then you go outside with Shizu following you until you found a spot to put your bench. If you click Town Rating, maybe this is something to do with the perfect town and you go outside (she rates it first), following Shizu, where she points out the places in town that needs improving. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Lots of love,
> Cherrypie



I was actually wondering: to me it looks like the girl in that scene is looking at the computer screen. Maybe you can order outdoor furniture via the computer?!?!? 
Just an errand thought though....


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

It sounds possible.

But it looks like she is looking at a computer because Shizu is talking to her, and her head is tilted to shizu so it looks like she is looking at the computer


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

maybe the computer is where you can receive/send messages online to friends. ho ho


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm more curious about how we go about placing the items and such. I know that we saw in an other trailer how the player talked to shizu about where they wanted to build the cafe and their house, but it cut out before it was built or placed... I'm thinking that just standing where you want it built/placed could be a little imprecise. idk, im sure nintendo have worked something good out


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> I'm more curious about how we go about placing the items and such. I know that we saw in an other trailer how the player talked to shizu about where they wanted to build the cafe and their house, but it cut out before it was built or placed... I'm thinking that just standing where you want it built/placed could be a little imprecise. idk, im sure nintendo have worked something good out



either that or the game gives you a variety of spots in the map to choose from.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

well in the translated video I remember reading about the workshop where you go to buy the deocrations, not sure if this is correct.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 24, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> well in the translated video I remember reading about the workshop where you go to buy the deocrations, not sure if this is correct.



I think that actually means to decorate your furniture.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> I think that actually means to decorate your furniture.



no it said town decorations.


----------



## Odette (Jun 24, 2012)

Collecting taxes from villagers seems like a good idea. Everybody in the village should contribute to items such as benches, solar panels etc


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

Odette said:


> Collecting taxes from villagers seems like a good idea. Everybody in the village should contribute to items such as benches, solar panels etc



what like 100-1000bells from each villager every week or something? Plausible but i don't really see the point of taxes when its easy enough making the same amount of money to buy the outdoor furniture, in a day.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah I don't like the taxes idea, I like earning my own money, besides the villagers will be more than happy I give us stuff for tasks we do for them


----------



## Odette (Jun 24, 2012)

unique said:


> what like 100-1000bells from each villager every week or something? Plausible but i don't really see the point of taxes when its easy enough making the same amount of money to buy the outdoor furniture, in a day.


Yeah, I see your point.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Taxing seems stupid, we never got taxed in previous games so why start it now


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Taxing seems stupid, we never got taxed in previous games so why start it now



well, cause we are mayor of course, but I don't like it either, I never had a problem earning money on my own.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, but Tortimer never taxed us in CF or WW, was my statement


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, but Tortimer never taxed us in CF or WW, was my statement



Oh, I see. Well, what else could we do as mayor? I wonder if we can switch around pete's mail delivery times? I would like that, cause I would usually wake up after his first mail delivery and I would want to order some stuff from the catalog but then would have to wait until the next delivery.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh, I see. Well, what else could we do as mayor? I wonder if we can switch around pete's mail delivery times? I would like that, cause I would usually wake up after his first mail delivery and I would want to order some stuff from the catalog but then would have to wait until the next delivery.



That's a really good idea! Ever since the first one, it'd be 9am and 5pm. I was never up at 9, and had to wait for the 5, which isn't too bad.
I love this idea!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah like they could still have the same length of time between the two times, just let us choose. so if you want it to be 10 am he will also come and 6 pm, 11 am, 7pm, etc. Or they could make the length in between customizeable too.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh, I see. Well, what else could we do as mayor? I wonder if we can switch around pete's mail delivery times? I would like that, cause I would usually wake up after his first mail delivery and I would want to order some stuff from the catalog but then would have to wait until the next delivery.



i never really thought about this but i really like the idea.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah, or you could switch around Pelly and Phyllis' working hours, but that's not really necassary.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

i think you should have the right to enslave your animal villagers into being your slaves!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

you shuold be able to eat food


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

i think that you will be mayor cuz the old mayor got so old he died


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 27, 2012)

You could eat fruit in all games and I think mushrooms as well.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> You could eat fruit in all games and I think mushrooms as well.



You can eat all of the fruit except for coconuts(which isn't a fruit.), drink coffee, eat candy, and the mushrooms you find on the ground.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 27, 2012)

And hot chocolate on Valentine's day, and also the cake. Wow you could actually eat a LOT!


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 27, 2012)

OoT: lookyhooky you triple posted. Try to keep your posts in one to avoid clogging up the thread. For example:

"I think you should have the right to enslave your animal villagers! Also you should be able to eat food. 

* * *

I think that you will be mayor  because the old mayor got so old he died."

Red= Edits by me. 
By the way, sorry for "mini modding"


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 27, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> OoT: lookyhooky you triple posted. Try to keep your posts in one to avoid clogging up the thread. For example:
> 
> "I think you should have the right to enslave your animal villagers! Also you should be able to eat food.
> 
> ...



Don't bother, I've already tried explaining on like three different threads. I've reported all of the posts, hopefully whenever a mod gets on it'll get sorted out.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't bother, I've already tried explaining on like three different threads. I've reported all of the posts, hopefully whenever a mod gets on it'll get sorted out.



I reported the posts as well.


----------



## Tony051397 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am new to this, I actually just joined today, so can someone tell me what I am NOT supposed to do on these forums? This reply is probably one of them...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 30, 2012)

Tony051397 said:


> I am new to this, I actually just joined today, so can someone tell me what I am NOT supposed to do on these forums? This reply is probably one of them...



Welcome! and no, this post should be fine.

What the other person had been doing was posting in topics that hadn't been posted in for months. It's pretty much a rule to not post in a topic if the last post is older than three months. Sometimes it will be okay to post in an old topic like that if it's really necessary but most of the time it's looked down on.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 30, 2012)

It's confirmed that you can design your own town, right?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 30, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> It's confirmed that you can design your own town, right?



We don't know how far we can go with designing, but we know that we'll be able to put things like street lamps, benches, and outdoor items in our town, and being able to place our house wherever we want it.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm guessing there will be different bridge types. I hope the classic wooden bridge from ACGC will come back. Probably will. I also love the swingy bridge. It's been in my town so long that I don't even remember the town without it xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 31, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I'm guessing there will be different bridge types. I hope the classic wooden bridge from ACGC will come back. Probably will. I also love the swingy bridge. It's been in my town so long that I don't even remember the town without it xD



I love the swingy bridge unfortunately Tortimer was being so stubborn that he just had to put it in the same acre with another bridge, luckily I convinced him not to put it right next to a bridge like he wanted. Me being mayor I could choose exactly where I would want it.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 31, 2012)

Exactly! I just wonder where it'll exactly go, when you drag Shizu to the spot. With you pick the EXACT spot, or just the general area? Hmm...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 31, 2012)

It might be a specific acre, cause that's how the bridge thing worked in GC, Tortimer picks the acre but you can pick the exact spot.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a feeling that if you're mayor and you're able to pick where your house and village items go, you should be able to pick where extra bridges go. After all, it's your town. If you want to place a bridge directly beside of another one you should be able to do so.

of course the game isn't going to let you put one on a waterfall or anything. lol.


----------



## meerkat99 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it would be cool if you could choose when to have holidays, like the flower fest and the mushroom festival.  It would be even better if you could make up a holiday and have it every year.


----------



## I'm in love (Aug 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> For me, I'd like to see more freedom to change the landscape of your town. (of course) In City Folk you needed hacks to do that, but in AC:3DS, you should be able to change things in your town, just like in reality. Move buildings, create gardens, forests, anything you want!




yeah And I hope you'll be able to build your own building and decorate it.That'd be [coollll] and you'd also put anything you want in it to!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 23, 2012)

Control your villagers.
E.g. You wear this and that @villager
Nope you're not gonna live here @other villager


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 23, 2012)

KlopiTackle said:


> Control your villagers.
> E.g. You wear this and that @villager
> Nope you're not gonna live here @other villager



That's silly, realy mayors don't control citizens like that.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 24, 2012)

Hopefully you can actually choose whether or not you want to be mayor. 

But if you have to, then I hope you can cancel things like the Fishing and Bug Catching Contest. Those can get annoying.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 24, 2012)

TrainerRosie said:


> Hopefully you can actually choose whether or not you want to be mayor.
> 
> But if you have to, then I hope you can cancel things like the Fishing and Bug Catching Contest. Those can get annoying.



you have to be mayor, but you can ignore the responsabilities.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> you have to be mayor, but you can ignore the responsabilities.



True, also in the roundtable talk they said it wouldnt affect much :3

I think we should be able to kick out villagers you dont want. 

And I should make the villagers work for Misc Store >


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm in love said:


> yeah And I hope you'll be able to build your own building and decorate it.That'd be [coollll] and you'd also put anything you want in it to!



Thats kinda like a house.


----------



## Electric Owl (Aug 26, 2012)

I think having the power to evict, or recommend eviction to villagers would be badass.


----------



## ACgirl1 (Aug 26, 2012)

2 words............


MURDER 
RESITIT


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 27, 2012)

ACgirl1 said:


> 2 words............
> 
> 
> MURDER
> RESITIT



Try working on ur spelling 

I wouldnt murder him, it would ruin the game.

Although Im pretty sure you were kidding.


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmmm. I'm really liking the idea of placing outdoor furniture! Can someone list all the pieces of outdoor furniture we've seen so far?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

PinkPeacoat said:


> Hmmm. I'm really liking the idea of placing outdoor furniture! Can someone list all the pieces of outdoor furniture we've seen so far?



lamppost
well
Bench
clock
bell tower
flower sundial(that's what it looks like)
rose archway
Grape Vines
Some jungle gym looking thing
fountain
solar panel

We don't know the exact names for some, but that's what they look like.


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Superpenguin!
I'll just love placing furniture, lol. That should be really fun.
I also hope we can choose clothes for the villagers.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2012)

PinkPeacoat said:


> Thanks, Superpenguin!
> I'll just love placing furniture, lol. That should be really fun.
> I also hope we can choose clothes for the villagers.



you could always make designs and hope for a villager to choose that one to wear. Whenever I wanted my villagers to wear a specific design and jsut fill every slot at Able's with the same design.


----------



## Paint (Aug 31, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> lamppost
> well
> Bench
> clock
> ...



Grape vines and rose archway sound cool


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 31, 2012)

Now we know of stone bridges and wooden bridges too.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Aug 31, 2012)

I remember way back for gamecube the commercials showed the hammocks and stuff and I always wished we could really put the outdoor theme outside..Or just items like that...WE NEED A BACKYARD lol I know you can make a fake one but I just thought it would be cool to not have to take up your basement or a room in your home.


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd love to be able to choose who comes in! If only that was in CF, I had Wart Jr, he is the UGLIEST character ever! And I like frogs.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 25, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> I'd love to be able to choose who comes in! If only that was in CF, I had Wart Jr, he is the UGLIEST character ever! And I like frogs.


Wart jr. currently resides in MY town, and i HATE him! he is just so rude!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 26, 2012)

I distinctly remember the museum in something, the lobby has changed but Blathers is still in it, and there's now a new rug with a shopping cart logo on it that leads to the Museum Shop where Celeste is waiting to sell undisclosed goodies.  I wish I knew where the link was. I think it was a BitBlock breakdown of new scans on youtube.


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> I distinctly remember the museum in something, the lobby has changed but Blathers is still in it, and there's now a new rug with a shopping cart logo on it that leads to the Museum Shop where Celeste is waiting to sell undisclosed goodies.  I wish I knew where the link was. I think it was a BitBlock breakdown of new scans on youtube.



Is this the video you were looking for? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1NJKbfa-co

Go to 2:16 for some info about the museum.
Hope I helped!


----------



## Skye (Oct 2, 2012)

Referring back to what could be on the bottom screen, (yes, I know it's been awhile since it's been mentioned, but reading this thread got me to thinking) what if it's used for the map area? It could go between a zoom mode where you only see whatever's in the acre you're at and normal mode which is the whole village. Like in Wild World, however, you can, of course, see your inventory and whatever you've caught among other things by the use of the little arrow icon. Just a thought.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, that is a really good idea, Sylph! that would be amazing!


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Oct 2, 2012)

I do like watching K.K. Slider but to wait until 8pm one day a week? I pretty much consulted to time travelling to hear his wonderful songs, I wonder if, after the village tree has grown enough, we could even command K.K. his concert times


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 3, 2012)

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> I do like watching K.K. Slider but to wait until 8pm one day a week? I pretty much consulted to time travelling to hear his wonderful songs, I wonder if, after the village tree has grown enough, we could even command K.K. his concert times



Yeah, like when you choose what day Redd comes to town in ww. You could set a day and time, and go to the town hall if you want to change it


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2012)

Personally, I'm happy with K.K. - I would prefer he start at maybe 7/7:30 but 8:00 is fine

Redd will probably be in the mall/city so I doubt we'll chose what days he shows or w.e


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Personally, I'm happy with K.K. - I would prefer he start at maybe 7/7:30 but 8:00 is fine
> 
> Redd will probably be in the mall/city so I doubt we'll chose what days he shows or w.e


Oh sorry, I meant you could decide whate time KK comes! I think Redd will be in the mall as well. I've always wondered what the point of him is, apart from buying paintings, but I guess he'll make a reappearence anyway.


----------

